# Selenocosmia samarae



## Draiman (Sep 23, 2009)

I thought you'd be interested, Martin.



















Just the day before yesterday:


----------



## micheldied (Sep 24, 2009)

full body shots?


----------



## Teal (Sep 24, 2009)

*Beautiful shots! *


----------



## Miss Bianca (Sep 25, 2009)

BEA-U-TI-FUL shots... what a great tarantula..


----------



## Draiman (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. 

For some reason, some clown decided to use a photo taken by and belonging to a friend of mine, of this very same specimen of _S. samarae_ - my spider - in his rather dubious advertisement:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=1497518

Here is the photo: http://www.flickr.com/photos/africansh/3686002149/


----------



## Miss Bianca (Sep 25, 2009)

Draiman said:


> For some reason, some clown decided to use a photo taken by and belonging to a friend of mine, of this very same specimen of _S. samarae_ - my spider - in his rather dubious advertisement:
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=1497518
> 
> Here is the photo: http://www.flickr.com/photos/africansh/3686002149/



I agree... I saw it and questioned it... hmmm


----------



## Draiman (Sep 25, 2009)

Miss Bianca said:


> I agree... I saw it and questioned it... hmmm


Yeah, especially considering the amount of attention this species has received in the past few days; this guy suddenly joins the site and has some for sale.

Queer, isn't it?


----------



## Miss Bianca (Sep 25, 2009)

Draiman said:


> Yeah, especially considering the amount of attention this species has received in the past few days; this guy suddenly joins the site and has some for sale.
> 
> Queer, isn't it?




Indeed... and then he's willing o trade them for B. vagans!??:?


----------



## seanbond (Sep 25, 2009)

Miss Bianca said:


> Indeed... and then he's willing o trade them for B. vagans!??:?


probobaly has easy access to this sp and not vagans.


----------



## rabbitos (Sep 26, 2009)

Draiman said:


> Yeah, especially considering the amount of attention this species has received in the past few days; this guy suddenly joins the site and has some for sale.
> 
> Queer, isn't it?



sorry for the trouble gentlemen i'll remove the photo


----------



## rabbitos (Sep 26, 2009)

seanbond said:


> probobaly has easy access to this sp and not vagans.



yes indeed vagans is a hard to find here along with albiceps & auratum

Selenocosmia samarae  is easy to aquire here in our country 

& again sorry for the trouble with the picture 

i can be a clown somthimes but not a queer


----------



## Draiman (Sep 26, 2009)

seanbond said:


> probobaly has easy access to this sp and not vagans.


I have friends in the Philippines who breed _B. vagans_ easily and regularly. Vagans is as cheap and common over there as it is in the US. I still don't believe this guy.


----------



## rabbitos (Sep 26, 2009)

i wont convince you to believe MR. end conversation 

photo been removed so cool down & let me do transaction in a nice way 

who's your friend here tell him to add my yahoo messanger

general_rabbitos@yahoo.com 

THANK YOU

PEACE


----------

